# Pageant Of Pigeons Entry



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*THE DEADLINE FOR ENTRYS FOR THE PAGEANT OF PIGEONS. ALL ENTRYS MUST BE POSTMARKED NO LATER THEN 31 OCT 08*GEORGE


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

Send 'em in!!!!


----------



## risingstarfans (Sep 13, 2008)

*Deadline Extension*

*The Deadline for entries has been extedend until Nov. 4 Due to the premium lists and entry blanks being sent out late.*

If you don't get an entry blank, they may be downloaded off the LAPG website, or you can even send in aentries on plain paper. Mail entries to: LOS ANGELES PIGEON CLUB, P. O. Box 725, Yucaipa, CA 92399. Entry fees are $5.50 per bird USD, enclose total entry fees with entry form.


----------

